
Show HN: Redux-star, redux middleware for easy-to-read, async action creators - jfdk
https://github.com/joshdover/redux-star
======
helb
GitHub returns a 404 for some reason. NPM page here:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/redux-
star](https://www.npmjs.com/package/redux-star)

